
Three-quarters of women suffer from stress-related anxiety - randomname2
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/work/generation-burnout-three-quarters-of-women-suffer-from-stress-re/
======
MollyR
Its probably due to all pressure to "lean in", and sacrifice personal
happiness to corporate grind.

Though I think the new stress anxiety is not gendered, affecting both men and
women, probably due to some extreme competition in the job market.

